# Riphah or Wah Medical College



## waqas (Nov 2, 2012)

hi everyone. I want to know which one is better: wah or islamic international medical college and for what reasons? whose education quality is better? I will be looking forward for reply


----------



## ArsalanKhalid (Oct 26, 2012)

waqas said:


> hi everyone. I want to know which one is better: wah or islamic international medical college and for what reasons? whose education quality is better? I will be looking forward for reply


 i have closely 
observed both of them. Wah is far better than riphah. because of the following facts:
1: It is affiliated with UHS( 2nd best uni according to HEC ranking)
2: Its teaching hospital is POF hospital which is FAR better than railway hospital( of riphah. which is average)
3: Teaching staff is excellent
4: A proper organization/department(pakistan ordinance)is running it( better funding)
5: Its merit is high( good students are there)
6: Its students take positons in mbbs annual exams(profs)


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Riphah doesn't come any where close to Wah. Wah Medical College as far as I know is one of the leading institute which can be compared to names like Shifa, CMH and Shaikh Zayed, but Riphah is way below.


----------



## ArsalanKhalid (Oct 26, 2012)

what do you say about foundation university college..,


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I am sorry brother, I don't know much about foundation university which is really weird since its located at a 3km distance from my house, but yeah, I do know about the affiliated hospital, its a really fine one.


----------



## waqas (Nov 2, 2012)

My friends tell me that if you get admitted in any university as an overseas student, the university tend to fail you. They do so because they want to keep the overseas student so they keep getting the tution fee. I know its not true but i am paranoid, can they really do that ???


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

waqas said:


> My friends tell me that if you get admitted in any university as an overseas student, the university tend to fail you. They do so because they want to keep the overseas student so they keep getting the tution fee. I know its not true but i am paranoid, can they really do that ???


No it can't happen. The medical college can't pass or fail you by itself. Since most of the colleges come under UHS so the examination body for all such medical colleges is UHS. Exams are prepared by the professors of UHS and they are checked by them as well. Your medical college doesn't have anything to do with. And as far as UHS is concerned, they couldn't care less for your tuition fees since they are not the one receiving it. So its all rumors. Don't pay heed to such things.


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

i have an aggregate of 74.5% wot r my chances of getting into wah medical college?


----------



## hillbilly (Nov 2, 2012)

mishaz said:


> i have an aggregate of 74.5% wot r my chances of getting into wah medical college?


it is quite impossible .. as the last yaer cut off merit was 78 percent. But you stand a chance to get in Riphah:thumbsup:. It is not that bad,


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

mishaz said:


> i have an aggregate of 74.5% wot r my chances of getting into wah medical college?


inshallah u get.


----------



## waqas (Nov 2, 2012)

Thankyou all 

- - - Updated - - -



ArsalanKhalid said:


> what do you say about foundation university college..,


Foundation university, as far as I know, is a really good uni.


----------

